
Sharpest bread kitchen knife in the world [video] - rdescartes
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMYKQc-MVIM
======
clircle
I'm a big fan of this "Just watch me do this thing, the video speaks for
itself" style of youtube. No animations, product placement, voice overs. No
stupid jokes!

I watch these hypnotically after work.

~~~
drcongo
I'd never seen one before but I'm loving this. It really does have something
of a hypnotic effect.

------
elil17
Why is there that cucumber though?

~~~
notatoad
slicing a cucumber is a common feature of youtube videos demonstrating how
sharp knives are. (I spent a completely unreasonable amount of time watching
knife sharpening videos on youtube a couple months ago)

~~~
vicarrion
From my own experience slicing slightly overripe tomatoes that have some give
to them are much harder to slice with a non serrated knife than a firm
cucumber. Wonder why cucumbers became the standard haha.

~~~
mc32
I've seen them also use daikon radishes to demo "sharpness". Maybe it is a
true test, but part of me thinks this is like demoing how good wipers are by
using window cleaner instead of water to demo how good they are.

~~~
ibotty
There are rumors that people in Japan in fact do slice daikon.

